# Meta TR 29 2022



## prahn (2. Februar 2022)

Hat noch jemand hier ein Meta TR 2022 bestellt und wartet drauf?
Ich habe Ende Oktober über einen Händler bestellt, Liefertermin laut Commencal-Website war zu dem Zeitpunkt Ende Januar...

Langsam werde ich nervös. 😬


----------



## baconcookie (3. Februar 2022)

Gibt doch bereits ein TR Thema für diese Baureihe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prahn (6. Februar 2022)

Nö, nur für 2021... habe halt ein 2022er bestellt.
Sonst keiner?


----------



## baconcookie (6. Februar 2022)

2022 ist das gleiche Modell, nur andere Farben


----------



## prahn (6. Februar 2022)

Und mit Flip-Chip! ☝️


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2022)

Den man leider nicht nachrüsten kann...


----------



## Enduro_Berti (3. März 2022)

Ich habe gerade die *10% Rabatt Aktion bei BC *genuzt ein ein Meta TR Essential gekauft.
Weiß jemand ob da TL Ventile im Lieferumfang dabei sind?

Bin gespannt, ob ich damit glücklicher bin als mit dem Occam M30 😅


----------



## prahn (3. März 2022)

Meins ist immer noch nicht da. 😔


----------



## Enduro_Berti (4. März 2022)

prahn schrieb:


> Meins ist immer noch nicht da. 😔


Gibts es dazu Neuigkeiten von Commencal?


----------



## prahn (7. März 2022)

Nur die Angabe auf deren Website, da steht aktuell "Sofort verfügbar". Mein Rad geht aber erstmal zum Händler und bekommt ein Bremsen-Upgrade.

Ich war gerade bei bike-compenents auf der Website, nicht nur daß einige Modelle ab Lager verfügbar sind, es gibt soger 10% Rabatt auf verfügbare Bike mit dem Code "BIKES10". Was'n da los? Ich dachte die Räder werden den Händler aus den Händen gerissen...?!?


----------



## Enduro_Berti (11. März 2022)

Micro-Review:
*2022 Commencal META TR Essential – Sau schwer & Sau schnell*

So, mein Rad ist da.
Komplett montiert von Bike-Components in einem rieeeeesigen Karton.

Ich bin 1,81cm groß, Schrittlänge 84, Spanweite 1,90cm.
Und habe "trotzdem" Größe M mit 465mm Reach genommen.

Gewicht Größe M: *15,65kg*
(mit Stamp 7 Large Pedale, Tubeless, Fidlock Flaschenhalter)

Erste 500HM Runde auf dem Hometrails: Sehr gut.

*Runter.*
Geht gut in die Kurven – das war mir sehr wichtig – und das Fahrwerk ist ok soweit.
Die 2022 Fox 36 P-S ist sehr sensibel und gibt schon beim Eigengewicht 1mm Federweg frei.

Da ich länger kein Fully mehr gefahren bin, kann ich nicht viel über den Hinterbau sagen.
Allerdings habe ich heute mal eben "First Try" mehrere meiner PRs am Teufelsberg gebrochen, die ich letztes Jahr mit dem Madonna V1 aufgestellt habe. Geht schon.

Man merkt sofort, *dass Rad will schnell und rough unterwegs sein*. Perfekt für mich.
Genau hier unterscheidet sich das META sehr vom 2022 Orbea Occam M30, welches ich nach 2 Fahrten wieder verkauft habe.

*Hoch.
Uphill geht erstaunlich gut* für seine fast 16kg, dabei bin ich bin ein paar Tage davor mein 3kg leichteres Hardtail gefahren. Der Vergleich zu etwas viel Leichterem war also noch frisch.
Das *effektive Oberrohr ist echt kurz*, stört mich bis jetzt aber nicht.
Es klettert ok im technischen Gelände, da muss ich aber noch mehr Erfahrungen sammeln.

Ich erzähle euch nichts Neues... meine Erfahrungen decken sich – bis jetzt – mit allen Tests.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prahn (12. März 2022)

Oh cool, vielen Dank für Dein Posting... ist das nun Ash Grey oder Heritage Green?

Boah, ich bin echt genervt, mein Händler hat weder eine Lieferung noch eine Info von Commencal bekommen... am Liebsten würde ich ins Auto steigen und nach Aachen fahren. Wenn ich nicht fest bestellt beim Händler geordert hätte. 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Enduro_Berti (12. März 2022)

Ashhhhhhh

Das mit deinem Rad klingt echt extrem nervig.
Was sagt den Commencal direkt?


----------



## prahn (19. März 2022)

Da hab ich gar keinen Kontakt, das läuft nur über den Händler.


----------



## derAndre (22. März 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1435845
> 
> Micro-Review:
> *2022 Commencal META TR Essential – Sau schwer & Sau schnell*
> ...


Wundert mich dass Du bei den Maßen M genommen hast. Ich bin zwar drei cm Länger insgesamt habe aber kürzere Beine. Ich fahre L und möchte keinen mm Reach missen. Wenn man sich auf die Fahrweise einlässt gibt das einem einen Confidenceboost und mehr an Kontrolle, den ich so krass nicht erwartet hätte. Egal ob schnell und ruppig oder steil und technisch oder flowig.

Mein Dämpfer dagegen erwacht erst wenn es so richtig schnell zur Sache geht. Bei "langsamerer" Fahrt fühlt sich das bisweilen wie ein Hardtail an.


----------



## Enduro_Berti (22. März 2022)

Ich lieeeebe Kurven, da ist in meinen Augen weniger mehr.
Meine Strava-Zeiten bestätigen meine Entscheidung. 🏆

Ich bin happy, und das passiert nicht zu oft.

EWS Racer fahren auch eine Nummer kleiner...


----------



## prahn (8. Mai 2022)

Puh, bei mir echt ein langes Drama mit der Bike-Bestellung. Der „kleine“ Händler hier in Ddorf hat mir vor 2-3 Wochen dann gesagt, daß er mein Rad nicht mehr bekommen wird… ich habe es im Oktober bestellt… 🙄

Während es in Aachen bei Bike Components die ganze Zeit lieferbar ist. Ätzend, habe das nun auch von anderer Seite gehört, daß die Hersteller wohl lieber die großen Händler in Stückzahlen beliefern… und die kleinen leer ausgehen…

Habe dann vor ein paar Tagen in Aachen geordert, das Bike ist nun per Spedition auf dem Weg zu mir. 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (8. Mai 2022)

Ggf ist der support über Aachen besser als wenn du an den Hersteller direkt ranmusst im Zweifel. 
Habe mit denen immer top Erfahrungen


----------



## JDEM (8. Mai 2022)

Commencal hat nen super Service!


----------



## tlint (8. Mai 2022)

prahn schrieb:


> Nur die Angabe auf deren Website, da steht aktuell "Sofort verfügbar". Mein Rad geht aber erstmal zum Händler und bekommt ein Bremsen-Upgrade.
> 
> Ich war gerade bei bike-compenents auf der Website, nicht nur daß einige Modelle ab Lager verfügbar sind, es gibt soger 10% Rabatt auf verfügbare Bike mit dem Code "BIKES10". Was'n da los? Ich dachte die Räder werden den Händler aus den Händen gerissen...?!?


Bestell beim Händler ab und kauf es Online.
Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## prahn (8. Mai 2022)

tlint schrieb:


> Bestell beim Händler ab und kauf es Online.
> Sollte kein Problem sein.


Hab ich doch gemacht! ☺️
Ein Händler vor Ort wär mir aber lieber gewesen…


----------



## tlint (8. Mai 2022)

prahn schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gemacht! ☺️
> Ein Händler vor Ort wär mir aber lieber gewesen…


also sorry überlesen


----------



## prahn (11. Mai 2022)

So, mein Bike ist endlich da! 🤩

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bremsen selbst umbauen...
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie Commencal auf die Idee kommt an diesem Rad eine 2-Kolben-Bremse zu montieren?! Es kommt nun eine Magura MT5 dran.

Das hätte der Händler vor Ort natürlich für mich gemacht, die Online-Händler schrauben an fertigen Bikes nix rum. 🙄


----------



## Enduro_Berti (11. Mai 2022)

Ich war mit meinem Meta TR jetzt drei Tage im Harz.
Zwei Tage Trails und ein Tag Bikepark Bodetal.

Das Rad macht eine sehr gute Figur auf der DH Line, sogar mit 150/140mm und DPS-Dämpfer und Zweikolben SLX Bremsen. Ich konnte das nagelneue Capra Core 2 im Vergleich fahren, es landet weicher aber sonst fehlte mir nichts. Das META TR macht echt Bock ... sagte auch der Capra Fahrer 🥲

Ich werde erstmal nichts ändern für die beiden Endurorennen dieses Jahr 🤓

Mein Low-Budget-Tuning bis jetzt:


Renthal Fatbar 770m gekürzt mit 50mm Giant Vorbau 🤖
Ergon GA3 Fat 🐘
Maxxis "Assgay" EXO (Ja, ich bin mutig) 🤡
200mm PNW Dropper mit Shimano Hebel 🗼
SqLabs 611 active 2.1 🐎
Fidlock  🍼
Garbaruk ovales Kettenblatt 32Z (wird gegen 30Z getauscht) 🥵
Fox Fender Short ❤️


----------



## prahn (14. Mai 2022)

Heute die erste Tour, lokale Trails in Düsseldorf, mein 13-jähriger hat mir seine Trails aus dem MTB-Verein gezeigt. Nur 400 Hm, ging aber schon gut! 🥳👍


----------



## prahn (14. Mai 2022)

@Enduro_Berti Du hast auch die DT Swiss M502. Hast Du schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet?
Wollte ich heute machen, aber das Felgenband ist nicht TL-ready, oder?
Wie erkenne ich, ob das TL-ready ist?

Aufpumpen mit TL-Ventil und ohne Schlauch hat funktioniert, aber man hat direkt die Undichtigkeit gehört. Mir war so, als kommt das aus den Speichen-Bohrungen der Felge.


----------



## Enduro_Berti (16. Mai 2022)

prahn schrieb:


> @Enduro_Berti Du hast auch die DT Swiss M502. Hast Du schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet?
> Wollte ich heute machen, aber das Felgenband ist nicht TL-ready, oder?
> Wie erkenne ich, ob das TL-ready ist?
> 
> ...


Ja, die sind unfassbarerweise NICHT Tubeless-ready. Bummer...
Die musste ich noch extra mit Felgenband versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Ich lieeeebe Kurven, da ist in meinen Augen weniger mehr.
> Meine Strava-Zeiten bestätigen meine Entscheidung. 🏆
> 
> Ich bin happy, und das passiert nicht zu oft.
> ...


Auch wenn ich mich mit dir freue, geht es bei mir komplett ins Gegenteil.
Keine! STRAVA Zeit meines RadonSlide ´16 erreicht.
Bis auf den Rahmen und Wechsel von 27,5 auf 29 alles gleich.

Bergauf gegenüber einem 12Kg Hardtail deutlich im Nachteil.

Richtige Vorteil erst wenn es sehr schnell wird. Da liegt es wie ein Brett, zirkelt aber auch mal langsam um alle Kurven.
Gefühlt schon sehr geil, aber STRAVA sieht das nicht...


----------



## prahn (16. Mai 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Ja, die sind unfassbarerweise NICHT Tubeless-ready. Bummer...
> Die musste ich noch extra mit Felgenband versehen.


Wie old-school ist das denn? Finds ja schon blöde, daß die nicht direkt Tubeless ausgeliefert werden, aber nichtmal TL-Felgenband drin... ist ja fast schon peinlich. 😝


----------



## Enduro_Berti (17. Mai 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich mit dir freue, geht es bei mir komplett ins Gegenteil.
> Keine! STRAVA Zeit meines RadonSlide ´16 erreicht.
> Bis auf den Rahmen und Wechsel von 27,5 auf 29 alles gleich.
> 
> ...


Dann sind die Trails nicht rough genug. 😎
Nee, keine Ahnung ... tut mir Leid, für dich.
Ich bin immer noch recht begeistert und überzeugt vom META TR.

Wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße hast du?

Ich denke die Umstellung ist recht krass bei dir, das dauert evtl. ein bisschen.
Moderne Geometrie und 29er... wobei ich zugeben muss, ich mochte es damals auf Anhieb.
Vom 2019 Giant Stance auf 2018 YT Capra AL 29.

Aber klar, beim Punkt Wendigkeit sind alte Bikes oft besser.


----------



## DerohneName (29. Mai 2022)

Aufbau nächste Woche fertig- freue mich schon wie ein Kleinkind ;-) 
Ersetzt mein Stumpjumper


----------



## Enduro_Berti (20. Juni 2022)

*Meta TR – 140mm Enduro*

So, ich bin jetzt mit dem Meta TR Essential zwei Enduro-Rennen gefahren.
Ein leichtes Rennen (Rabenberg EnDuo – Platz 20 von 47 beim Timehunter) und ein schweres (Czech EnduroSeries Klinovec – Platz 65 von 95 Hobby 21+). Die extra Stage der "Race Elite" Klasse dreimal gefahren, war sehr geil, wenn man es steil und technisch mag.

Das Rad und ich haben es überlebt und es hat Spaß gemacht.
Einen Platten und eine Delle in der HR Felge, sonst ist alles i.O.
Sogar der Fox DPS Dämpfer hat funktioniert, auch wenn er in Klinovec bei fast 30 Grad schon extrem heiß wurde und die Performance sicher gelitten hat, was mir aber nicht zu stark negativ aufgefallen ist.

Für Klinovec habe ich allerdings ein bisschen geschraubt.

Maxxis Assegai EXO+ MaxxGrip vorne
Die 2-Kolben SLX auf 4-Kolben SLX umgerüstet vorne
Cush Core XC hinten mit EXO Karkasse


----------



## lipmo51 (24. Juni 2022)

Hey Leute... ich habe ein Meta Tr29 bekommen.
Ist das richtig, das der Dämpfer "Fox" hinten, ohne Buchsen gefahren wird?
Bei mir war nur eine Hülse dabei. Das wars.
Vorne sind die normalen 20mm Buchsen drin.

Zitat Zitieren
Melden •••


----------



## DerohneName (24. Juni 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Hey Leute... ich habe ein Meta Tr29 bekommen.
> Ist das richtig, das der Dämpfer "Fox" hinten, ohne Buchsen gefahren wird?
> Bei mir war nur eine Hülse dabei. Das wars.
> Vorne sind die normalen 20mm Buchsen drin.
> ...


Jep, ohne irgendwas hinten- war am Anfang auch skeptisch, aber ist kein Spiel vorhanden;-)
Vorne 10x20mm, genau.


----------



## lipmo51 (24. Juni 2022)

Ok, dann lass ich das mal so. 
Danke


----------



## JDEM (24. Juni 2022)

Hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit.

Am besten die Lager abschmieren vor dem Zusammenbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis_87 (25. Juni 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die *10% Rabatt Aktion bei BC *genuzt ein ein Meta TR Essential gekauft.
> Weiß jemand ob da TL Ventile im Lieferumfang dabei sind?
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob ich damit glücklicher bin als mit dem Occam M30 😅


Moin,

Und bist du glücklicher als mit dem Occam? Würde mich freuen über die Gründen des Wechseln was zu erfahren. Vllt auch ein Vergleich.


----------



## Enduro_Berti (29. Juni 2022)

curtis_87 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Und bist du glücklicher als mit dem Occam? Würde mich freuen über die Gründen des Wechseln was zu erfahren. Vllt auch ein Vergleich.


Hallo,

*War ich glücklicher mit dem META als mit dem Occam: Ja!!! *

Ich kann allen Tests von Pinkbike und Co nur zustimmen.
Mein Fokus liegt aber auch auf der Abfahrt und ich will Rennen fahren.

Das Occam und das Meta befinden sich an den beiden Ende der "Trailbike" Kategorie.
Das Occam ist fast schon XC und das Meta TR ein 140mm-Enduro.

Occam:

leicht (14kg ab Werk in Gr. L)
effizient
schön


kommt schnell an seine Grenzen in der Abfahrt...
... und vermittlet dabei und unkontrolliertes Gefühl.

Meta TR:

robust weil Alu
Sehr laufruhig, fühlt sich sicher und kontrolliert an auf ruppigen Trails gerade bei hoher Geschwindigkeit
ich mag die SLX Ausstattung...
...und der DPS Dämpfer fühlt sich überraschend gut an, was beim Occam nicht so war.


sehr schwer ... schwerer geht es fast garnicht (fast 15,8kg ab Werk in Gr. M)
Ausstattung nicht 100% für Enduro geeignet, aber das ist ja in 90% der Fälle so


Nach den zwei Enduro Rennen diesen Monat habe ich mir allerdings ein RAAW Madonna V2.2 besorgt, da ich jetzt mehr Rennen fahren will und mir das Meta in Gr. M für diesen Zweck evtl. doch einen Tick zu klein war.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hatte viel Spaß und habe ich echt sicher und gut auf dem Meta bei dem Enduro Rennen in Klinovec gefühlt. Platz 65 von 95 Hobby Klasse, aber da kann das Rad nichts für


----------



## curtis_87 (29. Juni 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *War ich glücklicher mit dem META als mit dem Occam: Ja!!! *
> 
> ...


Hallo. 
Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung. Hilft mir schon weiter. 

Der DpS ist echt grausig im occam. Das kann ich bestätigen. Mich stört am Occam auch das lange Sitzrohr. Das hindert mich ein wenig bei Abfahrten. 

Ja gut bei der Ausstattung mag jeder seins. Würde es wenn wahrscheinlich eh selber aufbauen. Die fertig Ausstattungen bei Commencal sagen mir preis/Leistungsmäßig nicht so zu. 

Dann weiß ich ja wem der Rahmen bei Kleinanzeigen gehört 😋


----------



## Enduro_Berti (29. Juni 2022)

Ja, das lange Sitzrohr stört auch.
Im Meta fahre ich das erste mal 200mm Dropper und es ist ein Traum, gerade im technischem Gelände.
Ich spiele fast mit dem Gedanken, das Meta zu behalten, weil es so gut ist.


----------



## curtis_87 (30. Juni 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Ja, das lange Sitzrohr stört auch.
> Im Meta fahre ich das erste mal 200mm Dropper und es ist ein Traum, gerade im technischem Gelände.
> Ich spiele fast mit dem Gedanken, das Meta zu behalten, weil es so gut ist.


Ja bei dem M-Rahmen müsste ich auch schauen was ich fürn dropper nehme. Wahrscheinlich auch ein 200er. Na mal schauen was ich mache. Hängt auch an der Verfügbarkeit der benötigten Teile. 

Erstmal muss das Occam verkauft werden.


----------



## curtis_87 (3. Juli 2022)

Welches Innenlager verwendet ihr? Wollte eigentlich eine GX DUB Kurbel fahren. Aber irgendwie gibts da nicht die große Auswahl an Lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (3. Juli 2022)

curtis_87 schrieb:


> Welches Innenlager verwendet ihr? Wollte eigentlich eine GX DUB Kurbel fahren. Aber irgendwie gibts da nicht die große Auswahl an Lagern.


Fahre sram dub. Was willst du da auch auswählen? Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Enduro_Berti (10. Juli 2022)

Ich habe den Rahmen des 2022 META TR 29 in Gr. M gewogen: 4,20kg

- Nackt nur mir Shimano Pressfit Innenlager und Steckachse


----------



## curtis_87 (10. Juli 2022)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rahmen des 2022 META TR 29 in Gr. M gewogen: 4,20kg
> 
> - Nackt nur mir Shimano Pressfit Innenlager und Steckachse


Leicht ist anders. 😶


----------



## Enduro_Berti (15. Oktober 2022)

curtis_87 schrieb:


> Leicht ist anders. 😶


Ja, aber bergab echt eine Wonne!


----------



## saleonbike (30. Oktober 2022)

dere manda!
keine Ahnung ob ich bei euch an der richtigen Adresse bin... aber hätte Gelegenheit ein meta tr zu bekommen, nur bin ich mit 178cm relativ 'kurz' geraten und die größe währe ein L, nun hatte ich mal das vergnügen eines auf einem Parkplatz zu testen und es gefiel mir nicht schlecht... nur Parkplatz is kein trail, tests und ein bissle im forum stöbern verraten mir das die sache mit der größe bei COMMENCAL etwas komplizierter ist... ist es in meiner größe fahrbar? bzw hat von euch einer eine Meinung zum Banshee Titan? bleibt geil


----------



## Enduro_Berti (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke es wäre perfekt bei deiner Größe.


----------



## hottezwei2 (31. Oktober 2022)

Moin, ich bin 1,86 m und fühle mich bei L pudelwohl. Für mich die perfekte Größe.
Bei 1,78 würde ich über M nachdenken, je nachdem, ob Du mehr ballern (L,) willst oder spielen (M).
Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Parcel84 (2. November 2022)

Moin zusammen, ich steige hier jetzt auch mal ein, weil mein neuer Meta TR Rahmen auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Wird ein Custom Aufbau mit vielen Teilen vom vorherigen Bike. Ich habe den Öhlins TTX 1 Dämpfer dazu bestellt und mich würde interessieren, wie eure Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer sind. Auch erste Hinweise zum Basissetting wären hilfreich. Ich bin 176/Sl 79, wiege im Adamskostüm 75 kg und hab Größe M bestellt. Fotos folgen, sobald der Aufbau fertig ist.


----------

